# Helping an older rehomed cat settle in



## JenJ (16 April 2015)

Having been cat less for 6 months or so, I leapt at the chance of a long term catsit for someone who is moving overseas. I met the cat a few weeks ago (an 8yo ragdoll boy) and though he wasn't friendly with me, I could see he was fine with his owner and was assured that it just took him time to get used to people. One of my previous cats was nervous with strangers so I wasn't concerned.

He arrived at my house last night, a little bit upset and grumpy from the car journey. I was a little alarmed that he was hissing and striking out at anyone who went near him, including his owner, but figured he was just very unsettled. I left him shut in the living room overnight with food, water, litter tray and bedding, but when I came downstairs this morning he was still hissing and striking out at me.

Left him with the living room and basement to roam in whilst I was at work, which included access to his toys and scratching posts. Came home and he's still clearly unhappy with people around, hissing and striking out.

I'm just wondering what to do for the best. I'm quite happy to just be patient, let him get used to me and the house before trying to make friends with him (I'm opening up one extra room at a time), but I don't want to find that having left him in peace for a couple of weeks I should actually have been handling him from the start. 

He is definitely a one person cat, though does tolerate attention from regular visitors once he's got used to them.

I'm currently sat on a chair by the living room door whilst he's sat behind the curtains on the windowsill. I've been talking to him on and off for an hour to get him used to my voice and presence. I can hear him hissing abd growling periodically.

Am I doing the right thing? I know it's only been 24 hours, and I'm not panicking just yet, I just want him to feel settled and comfortable in my home, ideally in my presence too! Would feliway help at all?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 April 2015)

Don't panic, lots of time needed. 
Fluffy cat (part maine c**n) swore behind the sofa for around 2 weeks when i collected him 2 years  and 2 weeks ago aged 7.
Eventually he did stay out and i could brush him  but not stroke or fuss. Anyone in the house meant him running for the sofa.  Even now he cannot cope with more than1 pperson in our galley kitchen tho has progressed to 3 in the sitting room.
Took about 7 weeks before he could go outside.

Now he is the most lovable cuddly soul, v gentle and adores dribbling on my lap in the evening,  provided dh doesn't move on the sofa.

Take your time, let him explore the house but dont give him any openings to escape. 
Try a small treat perhaps before feeding to entice him to you, many cats are food led.

previous cat was a long hair rescue,  he hospitalised 3 of us (me, brother who was visiting and neighbour) within  1st 2 weeks. Took about 8 weeks for him yo settle but couldn't leave him at home when we went away  as he would go for anyone coming in to feed him, had to put him in special cattery for a week every year.  He did get round to cuddles and lap sitting, but was a total piranha to all visitors, even jumping  from the stairs onto a friends  back once! 
Needless to say we didn't havemany vvisitors  but when we did he was popped in my bedroom for the  evening. 

Good luck and give it time x


----------



## JenJ (18 April 2015)

Great, thank you, that's what I was hoping to hear  (mostly - eeek to the multiple hospitalisations!)


----------



## Blanche (18 April 2015)

I've been using catnip for my ferals and it spaces them out a bit. They are then usually calmer and more accepting of anything going on around them. Also most cats love Dreamies ,try treating him with these when you deal with him in anyway.


----------



## webble (19 April 2015)

I have an old man cat on my knee now who arrived a couple of months ago. Just give him time and cuddles when wanted and lots of treats

If he is chipped make sure you get his details changed to you and register him with your vets.


----------

